# Lamb Gear...



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

*Receiver*
HK 7200

*Speakers*
Fronts--------JBL-Studio Series 312 
Center-------JBL-S Center
Surrounds---JBL-S 36II
Rear---------JBL-S 36II

*Sub*
JBL studio series 12 BLOWN

*DVD*
Sony 5 disk-(replaced when HD-Blue ray gets sorted out)

*TV*
36" paper weight (projector & screen down the road)


----------

